# Taking Merchandise into Tijuana?



## xtian12 (Jan 28, 2019)

I am a natural born USA citizen, and a natural born Mexican citizen.

What is the process of taking in pallets of merchandise, via my own vehicle, from San Diego to Tijuana?

What types of permits do I need in Mexico? Does anyone have any experience with this? I am planning on starting a business in Tijuana.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need an import license, I believe. You cannot take things for re-sale without all sorts of government permissions, licenses, tax registrations, business established, etc. 
You should talk to the Mexican consulate and/or a Mexican attorney who specializes in such things. At minimum, a Mexican accountant, as you will have to report every other month.


----------

